# Gold Piranha & Red Bellied Piranha



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

I was at Big Al's on Sunday and noticed 2 "Gold Breasted" Piranha's in the same tank as their red's. I've never seen a Gold piranha before in a store, so i grabbed it right away. I believe it was about $35.00 CDN. So anyway I brought him home and put him in with my other 3 red bellied p's. Everything seemed great. he was pretty much instantly assimilated into the brotherhood. schoaling togher, eating together, etc... when this morning I feed them their shrimp and all 3 rbp's are huddled up on one side of the tank while the gold one eats and chases off anyone that comes too close. Did the store screw up by housing rbp' with gold p's? or are they actually fine together? I hope so, cuz i have no room for another tank and i'll have to give him back if i cant keep em' together. any help would be great!
thanks.

ps. the gold p and all 3 rbps are pretty much exactly the same size incase you were wondering


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Post some pics if u can


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

i wont have a camera until later-on tonight but i'll try to find a pic online thats close


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

found this pic on yahoo. pretty much looks the same
View attachment 87055


----------



## Carrera (Oct 25, 2004)

kyle_5rb said:


> found this pic on yahoo. pretty much looks the same
> View attachment 87055


I saw those fish a couple weeks ago. That gold is a serrasalmus and you shouldn't keep it with rbp.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Id give him back or sell , Pygos and serras dont mix well .


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

thats a beauty and for 35 that is damn cheap. i suggest u sell it and pocket the profit.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah... ya can't keep 'em together... it'll end in disaster.

How 'bout getting another tank and keeping the little guy?


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Where do you live.. ? ill buy him from ya..


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

what big al's, whitby and how big?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

The picture you posted is a Spilopleura! A Gold Serra. If that's the exact fish you have, then he may interfere with the happiness of your pygo shoal. You may have a Tern or Piraya, they both have gold bellies also. If it's a serra, It's either a gold rhom or spilo. If it's a pygo, then it's either Tern or Piraya. Do you know the difference between serras and pygos? If that is in fact a picture of your piranha that you took yourself, then it is for sure a Serra!

Nice find though, and good luck. I have heard of people successfully keeping spilos and red bellies together with no problems. so Good Luck!

Nevermind...If only I could read...that pic was taken from Yahoo. In any case, get a picture of your piranha so we will all know for sure!


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

I highly doubt you'd find a tern or piraya for $35


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

thats 100% a serra get another tanka


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

you should have waited till your reds got a little bigger so they can handle the gold.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

come on man 3rbp against 1 gold piranha and gold piranhas winning ??? that just shows how rbp are the biggest wussie piranhas ever


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't think those reds see it as them against the gold, they're probably just wondering why the new guys such a dick lol.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

WTH are you guys talking about I didnt mean that the gold and the rbp will fight. I am just saying he should wait till the reds are bigger so they can be put together. I didnt mean "HANDLE" like killin them. because serras are more aggressive so they should be smaller then the reds.. look at 204cords tank he puts a smaller sanchezi. but I cannot guarantee nothing as every piranhas is different on its own way.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

rollingstones420 said:


> I don't think those reds see it as them against the gold, they're probably just wondering why the new guys such a dick lol.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

rollingstones420 said:


> I don't think those reds see it as them against the gold, they're probably just wondering why the new guys such a dick lol.










yeh maybe yur right


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Good price for a Spilo, but if thats what you got there then your gonna run into some major problems in the next day or two, unless you got one big tank. Id sell him, get him a seperate tank, or return him. You wouldnt need that big of a tank (depending on the size of the Gold of coarse.) Post pics of your fish and everyone can help better.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

thanks for all the input guys! im gunna try to get my g/f's digital camera tonight forsure. and it's the big al's in hamilton on centeniell. their was still one their but the guy said noone was buyin them cuz everyone thinks their not as aggressive, but their just stressed to hell in the store, so it might still be their give em' a ding (905)-560-1000.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Great pick up! Hope they shoal...


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

finally got the pic, here u go...

View attachment 87244

View attachment 87245

View attachment 87246

View attachment 87247


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like a Maculatus or gold spilo (More like a Mac to me) , def. shouldnt be in that tank with your reds . They are a Serra species.


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

shitty!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm going out on a limb here... have to see a real good side shot, but is it just me or does the thing look like a piraya?

Which, of course, would be fine to keep with your other pygos.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm going out on a limb here... have to see a real good side shot, but is it just me or does the thing look like a piraya?
> 
> Which, of course, would be fine to keep with your other pygos.


You really cant be serious about the piraya thing ...........








this is a piraya 








Maculatus , taken from Franks website below


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mr. Harley,

Why do you insist on being so rude and insulting all the time?
Although this wasn't a bad as you usually are...

You must really be a very unhappy person.
I feel sorry for you.


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

yea i dont think thats a piraya the head shape more like spilo


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

KiLLeReDs-8 said:


> yea i dont think thats a piraya the head shape more like spilo


Yeah, I agree.
Like I said, it was a longshot.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I'm going out on a limb here... have to see a real good side shot, but is it just me or does the thing look like a piraya?
> 
> Which, of course, would be fine to keep with your other pygos.


I don't think the body shape really matches.

Also, most piraya that I've seen have a black line on the very end of their caudal fin, whereas this fish has a black line, but the tip is clear.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Mr. Harley,
> 
> Why do you insist on being so rude and insulting all the time?
> Although this wasn't a bad as you usually are...
> ...


Yup .......................100 thousand on my wrist ...............Life sucks :laugh: 
If you only knew, Im such a happy soul.

Good day !


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i hapeen to love mr harley








....often :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> i hapeen to love mr harley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can ya feel the
























> EQUINSU OCHA!!!!!


You speak Wha-Chu-Tu too??????


----------

